# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Hooikoorts/zomerdip - Artikel

## Leontien



----------


## Wendy

De tijd om weer naar buiten te kunnen voor deze mensen is weer aangebroken. Geen last meer van pollen.

----------


## niesje

Ik heb in de andere forums ook al gereageerd maar ik wil dat iedereen het weet ,ik heb sinds vorig jaar Qi-clips ontdekt en het werkt echt goed ook bij een vriendin van mij.
Even googlen en je ziet nog meer reacties.
Succes

----------

